# Domestic Appliances



## Beauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everybody, my husband and myself have only been here since July. So hello everbody. We live in Benidorm and trying to find somewhere that sell parts for a washer. The door catch is broke and we don`t know where to find this, or to find an engineer. We would be grateful if anybody could put us on the right road.

Thanks in advance
Beauty


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Beauty said:


> Hi everybody, my husband and myself have only been here since July. So hello everbody. We live in Benidorm and trying to find somewhere that sell parts for a washer. The door catch is broke and we don`t know where to find this, or to find an engineer. We would be grateful if anybody could put us on the right road.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Beauty


Well, I cant say for sure if theres somewhere near there, but when we want small parts like that for our appliances we actually order them on the internet and get them sent to us from the UK


----------



## Beauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Well, I cant say for sure if theres somewhere near there, but when we want small parts like that for our appliances we actually order them on the internet and get them sent to us from the UK


Thanks a lot, but I am not sure if it is a Spanish make, as I have never heard of Blue Sky in England, however thanks very much for you help
But I will try and contact my daughter there to have a look
Kind regards
Beauty


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Beauty said:


> Thanks a lot, but I am not sure if it is a Spanish make, as I have never heard of Blue Sky in England, however thanks very much for you help
> But I will try and contact my daughter there to have a look
> Kind regards
> Beauty


Hi Beauty and welcome!

Blue Sky is Carrefour's home brand of goods. 

If it's something you purchased within the last two years, then it will still be under warranty and you can return it to Carrefour with the receipt of purchase and they'll fix it.

If older than 2 years or you just don't have a receipt and if you can identify the part you require, then you must decide if it is the sort of part you can get in your average diy/hardware shop back in the UK. If so, get down to your local ferreteria (diy/hardware) and show them the part. Apart from that, there are bound to be shops that specialise in the sale of "electrodomesticos" and these shops very often have a repair shop at the back of them. Obviously not the big chains, but one of the local shops is your best bet. Something that is obviously a family run business/shop. These guys are usually pretty hot at tracking down the part required or the man who can.

Lastly, once you've found Mr Electrodomesticos, you can always pop it down to them for a quote to fix or even better, ask them if their "tecnico" (engineer) can come take a look at it. Obviously this will incur a cost, but it covers you wanting to keep the unit but not being technically able to diy it. This is also better than yellow pages as you'll be certain its local and you can see if the shop is half decent. Always however, ask for a price for the technician's visit.

Tallulah.x


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

Beauty said:


> Hi everybody, my husband and myself have only been here since July. So hello everbody. We live in Benidorm and trying to find somewhere that sell parts for a washer. The door catch is broke and we don`t know where to find this, or to find an engineer. We would be grateful if anybody could put us on the right road.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Beauty



Hi,

I live in Benidorm and have 12 flats of my own which I rent out, and naturally I have problems occur with electrical appliances, so I have a great Electrodomesticos guy who repairs any make at very reasonable prices. Send me a PM, and I can forward you the number.

Alternatively, keep in mind at the moment they are doing the Plan Renove scheme in Carrefour, where you buy a new electrical appliance, and they give money for your old appliance, delivered & installed. I have changed over 3 washing machines in the last month- great deal on a Balay (good make) at only 235Euros with this Plan Renove scheme.

Best wishes,
Vernon


----------



## Beauty (Nov 7, 2009)

:clap2:


vernon said:


> Hi,
> Hi Vernon,
> Thank you for replying and helping us out, my e mail is [email protected] I will give him a ring but will still look at Carrefour as I bought the washer second hand so I don`t really know how old it is, or whether it is worth being repair.
> Thanks, it not too easy when you move to another country but we are loving here
> ...


----------

